# Quivering Lips



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone else had a dog who would lick themselves (for cleaning the neather regions) and then they look at you and their lips are quivering?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes!*

rachel also does that when she holds something in her mouth for a long time or gets really excited, the first time I saw it, I almost called the vet, thinking she was having a seizure something! Sheesh!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My dogs do that if I let them smell a tick that I just removed from them. Biscuit also does it when I get his leash and prong collar out to take him for a walk. Cats do it when they are looking at something thru a window that they would love to eat--bird, squirrel, etc


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, those interesting odors cause that reaction. Weird, but perfectly normal!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My male will do that,when a pick up the scent of a female on heat.It usually show sexual excitment.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell has done that also and we found out a few days later that she had vaginosis.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Marsha... I am fairly certain that Geddy does it b/c she's still got the vaginitis. I'm hoping it goes away once she goes thru a heat. I'm curious if her lips quiver b/c it's itchy to her... painful to her? I'd love to know... but perhaps it's not that clear.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell got over the infection and she quit quivering. 6 months later when she started it again I took her in and sure enough it was back, now that the second round of antibiotics is almost gone so is the quivering.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Never heard of such thing. I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Our pup does that when we feed her string cheese. She'll quiver while looking at me--waiting for the next piece!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, it's a "that's reeaaaaaaaaaaally good in a I think I am sexually excited by it!" kind of reaction lol

When males do that when they sniff the grass... they are saying "yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes bitch pee!"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is gross but an infection smells the same to a dog as a bitch in heat does... ewww


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yup, it's a "that's reeaaaaaaaaaaally good in a I think I am sexually excited by it!" kind of reaction lol
> 
> When males do that when they sniff the grass... they are saying "yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes bitch pee!"


so does that mean that when Geddy's lips quiver she is excited by it?  That's better than it being itchy I guess :uhoh: :


----------

